# flasher location ?



## jshanehorton (Jun 8, 2005)

this may be a stupid one but where is the flasher located on my 1991 240sx? I dont have a haynes manual and all directions I have found on the internet have been really vague.thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jshanehorton said:


> this may be a stupid one but where is the flasher located on my 1991 240sx?


Under the dash on the driver's side, next to the steering column.


----------

